# Maltese and Kids



## Nicolle916 (Nov 1, 2004)

I am single and have no kids, but I work as a nanny and would like to introduce Bella to the 2 1/2 year old that I work with. BUT last week at petsmart we saw a man with a small child (about 1 1/2) and he put the little girl down so she can see Bella. Bella FREAKED OUT







. She barked and growled and ran away. I don't want her to act like this around kids but how do you find kids to expose your pup to? I don't want her to be agressive toward the little girl I keep so I'm scared to introduce them.

Any suggestions???

Nicolle


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Well Caesar loves kids, but I think it is jsut because he has been around them since he was very very young (11months now). My sister in law is only 6, and my father in laws girlfriends son is only 2, so he has been around these lil' ones a lot. Also younger cousins and he absolutely loves the kids at the park when we go on our walks. He tries to run up to all of them its cute. I think maybe just exposing her to them will help her relize they are okay.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

take her to pet smart often, let her get used to other people. i have taken parker everywhere with me since he was a pup, and he loves people....its the animals he isnt too sure of, so i have been trying to introduce him to more animals. make her experience with kids a positive on....have the child sit down, so they are closer to bellas level, and give the child some treats to offer to her. she is still very young so it shouldnt take bella too long to realize they are just little people.


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

I have a 7 year old sister. Daezie was introducte to her when she was a pup, my sis was 5 at that time. 

Daezie and Maya love my sister but they don't like babys or toddlers. they don't even like strollers or anything small with wheels. they bark alot when we are near them.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Kodie does not like childern... he does not like other dogs that are puppies either! Anyone or dog that is real active and that will bother him... he doesnt like.. He doesnt like how hard little childern pet him.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Brinkley is pretty good with kids. My own are 4 and 7...I take him to lots of ballgames, church events, etc....so that he is exposed to them. He is usually ok with strange children as long as they don't come right at his face to pet without sniffing etc...and as long as they don't "tease" when they want to pet...he HATES it if they START to pet him and then back off because they are scared or whatever...that really irritates him...
Everyonce in a while, he still will growl/bark at some, and I really don't know why :new_Eyecrazy: 

I know all dog personalities are different, but I think exposure is the best way to acclimate them to all people.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

We don't run into a lot of kids around here.. but everytime we've met one (usually at Petsmart) Tuffy has loved them. I don't know whether it's their small size or what but he just takes to kids. He can get hyper and bite-y when he's excited but he never seems to get that way around little kids, it's like he knows he has to be gentle with them because they are little. I'm glad about that because not all kids are polite and ask if they can pet him before just doing it so it's good to know he doesn't act up with them. I, on the other hand, feel way uncomfortable around children, so I usually let them pet him for a second and then we take off.. I'm a meanie.


----------



## dazzlingmeohmy (Sep 2, 2004)

My puppies are 17 weeks old and they LOVE my niece and nephew! They let my 4 yr old drag them around everywhere! They do get excited and jump all over her and nip a little bit but they love her!


----------



## Nicolle916 (Nov 1, 2004)

Here's an update on Bella and kids!

1. We went to visit my brother and sister-in-law this weekend and they have a new born. Bella was scared of her -- but the thing that scared her was the crying...other than that she would sniff and be very nice around the baby.

2. Last night was Bella's puppy school graduation. There were two little boys that attended. One about 7 and the other maybe 2. Bella loved the 7 year old but was very cautious around the smaller one. I don't blame her at all! That kid didn't even have a tiny bit of fear of dogs. He was running to each dog and petting really rough. So Bella Sniffed him when he had his back turned but as soon as he turned to pet her she ran with her tail tucked! :new_Eyecrazy: But at least she didn't bark and growl. 

Now that our class is over I am going to keep taking her to petsmart to make sure she stays used to dogs and kids.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

That's the best idea. 

I leash walk Lady in a neighborhood full of people of all ages so she is used to being petted by very old people who live in the nearby retirement home and also very young children. I also take her places with me so she is exposed to many people that way, too. 

I always make sure I am holding her so people aren't swooping down on her and don't frighten her, plus that way I can monitor the young children (although they are always gentle). I can even play "where's her nose", etc. with the little kids. Lady holds as still as a statue for the kids.

I think a well socialized Maltese is just an easier dog to live with. I can take her anywhere with me and she is very well behaved.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2004)

Very much I think whether your Malt will get along with other dogs and kids has to do with how well you socialize them. Boris was one year old when my grandson was born and the kid went in to training about how to act with the dog. The kid is 4 years old now and he never picks up Boris, never teases him, knows what food he can give him and what not...and on and on. Freddy had not been around children but Alex was still an infant when we rescued him and he learned about the baby and is terrific with kids. When we are on walks if the dogs see a stroller they immediately want to go over and explore who is in the carriage.

I certainly would believe certain Malts just don't like kids but most of the time it is based on experience..bad ones..or lack of experience..not much contact with kids.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dazzlingmeohmy_@Nov 17 2004, 08:24 AM
> *My puppies are 17 weeks old and they LOVE my niece and nephew! They let my 4 yr old drag them around everywhere! They do get excited and jump all over her and nip a little bit but they love her!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


It's important to teach young children not to grab or hold a Malt around the neck....their tracheas are soft and fragile and collapse easily. My grandson was 2 1/2 when Pico came to live with them and he would put both hands loosely around Pico's neck as he had been taught that Pico's neck was fragile. It still made me nervous, but since I have him with me now it was never a problem.


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

I am afraid to let sunny around little kids because my last dog bit one and thats why i had to get rid of him, i am and like act like a little kid would with him like sometimes i carry him wrong (carfully just not in the most comftorable way for him) and stuff like that so he isnt like unsocilazed i just worry about it


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

Martini and Milo just love kids!







Although they are scared of the boys who live next door because when we take them for walks the kids always run up screaming no matter how many times we tell them not to.







It is very frustrating... yet again, these kids parents let them hang out right in front of the gate (when it's dark) so really, they can get hit by a car at any time...


----------

